# Bay Area baby pigeons rescue?



## piggypop (Jun 20, 2014)

Are there any pigeon rehabilitators near San Francisco? I rescued a pair of newborn (eyes shut) pigeons and I'm looking for someone who can successfully raise them and able to soft release them. The baby pigeons came from a neighbor's balcony who destroyed the nest and placed the babies on the roof of the apartment complex we live in. I took them in and placed them in my balcony hoping that the parents would recognize them. Although the pigeons came after I put some seeds out for them to feed on, they did not recognize the babies as their own. I brought them in last night and warmed them up with wrapped warm bottles of water. I'm feeding them Kaytee Extract every hour or so, using the bottle and balloon method, but I fear that they are not eating enough.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good job. You do need to keep the babies at a consistent temperature so if you can find a heating pad, that would work better as the water bottles cool down. Try to find one that doesn't automatically shut off.
The babies need to be fed every time their crop empties. The crop is below the throat and when it has food in it, it fills up like a little balloon and you can see the food through the skin. When it's empty, it is just flat looking and feeling.
Baby pigeons grow very quickly and every time you feed them, the amount needs to be increased just a bit and thickened some every day too. At this age, they should be doubling in size nearly every day.
I don't have a contact for you. You can try calling Mickacoo.They do King Pigeon rescue and they may know of someone to help with feral babies. I'll see if I can find a link for you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeonrescue.org/


----------



## piggypop (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you Charis for your respond. 
I've contacted them before about feral pigeons but they seem to focus more on King Pigeons. I currently foster an adult male pigeon that landed on my balcony suffering from PMV virus about two years ago and never fully recovered. His neck remains slightly twisted and he can't calculate distances very well, so he's unreleasable. He's made my netted balcony its home. The new pair of baby pigeons are doing well so far. However, I know that I can not permanently keep them due to lack of space. Also, I'm certain that if I place two more pigeons in my balcony my neighbors will complain. If anyone has any advise on how to avoid having these two babies imprint on me please share. I don't mind raising them. But, I would like to find someone near the Bay Area with an aviary that can later soft release them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

In my experience...two babies wild up after they are weaned. It's the single babies that have a harder time and don't do well when released.
I thought that would be the case with Mickacoo. I'm sorry....I don't know of anyone else down there to suggest you try.


----------

